# b12 front bumper to b13 front bumper swap?



## SuperHatch (Dec 3, 2002)

Hey does anyone know if the B13 front bumper will fit in place of the B12? Cause I'd like to have a body kit on the front... I saw a long time ago someone did the swap, but I never got the web address.. that'd be pretty sweet if we could ya know ^_^


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

I'd like to see how it worked out too.


----------

